# Lefort III has almost NOTHING TO DO with modified lefort III.



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 11, 2019)

modified lefort III is almost as simple as lefort I.






I had modified lefort iii


I had modified lefort iii



jawsurgeryforums.com





I wonr write much, just do ur research from here


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 11, 2019)

not true


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 11, 2019)

leforts me


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


----------



## CopingCel (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


1-2 points is still a huge win.


----------



## needsolution (Oct 11, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> 1-2 points is still a huge win.


people here think that they will go from 3 to 8-9 getting lefort 3


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3



Becoming human is for everyone


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Becoming human is for everyone


u need box osteotomy


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> u need box osteotomy



Yes No


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


i ned som glases boyo


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> i ned som glases boyo


just read OPs link


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


1-2 points is always better than 0


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> 1-2 points is always better than 0


ye but this is for leforts and jaw surgeries not eppley implants 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 11, 2019)

i could be wrong , but i think that guy was the one having massive bug eyes, almost dropping out.
he passed from subhuman to bearable


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 11, 2019)

The dude was subhumanity personified


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


Where’s the nuclear pill? He did one surgery worth barely anything 10-15k and got a very good result that made him a more attractive version of himself.

What’s nuclear about that?


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

I still can't believe how the entire truecelosphere has fallen for this meme surgery.

Listen up faggots, the amount of the aesthetic trade-offs Lefort III causes to the affected facial areas makes the procedure reserved for patients who have such significant functional problems that make the aesthetic trade-offs worthwhile. 

Also even if you actually need advancement in the Lefort III area, lol at thinking that moving your bone will provide any significant change considering you don't look like you have Treacher - Collins or something. Contrary to popular PSL belief, implantless surgery is the option with the least complications and probably with the chance of getting a better result. But yeah go ahead and get a Lefort III to use your "muh actual bone" , risk getting permanent nerve damage, blindness and a mediocre cosmetic result cause you're a dumb broscientist and take advice from an incel forum about cutting your face.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Where’s the nuclear pill? He did one surgery worth barely anything 10-15k and got a very good result that made him a more attractive version of himself.
> 
> What’s nuclear about that?


i like you, you are smarter than other surgerycels


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


He said most of them will end up 1-2 higher in the attractive scale. Isn’t that in itself very significant making the surgery worth it?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He said most of them will end up 1-2 higher in the attractive scale. Isn’t that in itself very significant making the surgery worth it?


its all relative, also hes referring to the most hardcore surgeries


----------



## Preposterous (Oct 11, 2019)

15k for 1-2 points is the best investment most of you could ever hope to make. And the risks of mod lefort 3 are way over exaggerated on here lmao. There’s enough data in the scientific literature to disprove the “1/4 chance of blindness” cope. Tho it’s by all means reasonable to say implants are more predictable and safer, it’s all relative at that point anyway. The difference between a 1/1000 risk and a 1/10000 risk isn’t worth talking about.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 11, 2019)

Preposterous said:


> 15k for 1-2 points is the best investment most of you could ever hope to make. And the risks of mod lefort 3 are way over exaggerated on here lmao. There’s enough data in the scientific literature to disprove the “1/4 chance of blindness” cope. Tho it’s by all means reasonable to say implants are more predictable and safer, it’s all relative at that point anyway. The difference between a 1/1000 risk and a 1/10000 risk isn’t worth talking about.


it seems that only this Dr Sinn does that for aesthetic reasons
this Dr Sinn is old as fuck
read the guys text


----------



## Preposterous (Oct 11, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> it seems that only this Dr Sinn does that for aesthetic reasons
> this Dr Sinn is old as fuck
> read the guys text



Nah there’s a few “known” drs who do it for aesthetic reasons and 100s who have the skill set to perform it safely. Sinn just the most well known among PSL


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 11, 2019)

Preposterous said:


> Nah there’s a few “known” drs who do it for aesthetic reasons and 100s who have the skill set to perform it safely. Sinn just the most well known among PSL


do you know who are good candidates for this surgery in terms of aesthetics?


----------



## Preposterous (Oct 11, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> do you know who are good candidates for this surgery in terms of aesthetics?



Take a pic of your side profile and have a look at you orbital vector. If it’s very negative then you’d be a good candidate for a noticeable improvement. An easier way to see this is if you have significant scleral show at resting state.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> it seems that only this Dr Sinn does that for aesthetic reasons
> this Dr Sinn is old as fuck
> read the guys text


many other drs do mlf3


cocainecowboy said:


> ye but this is for leforts and jaw surgeries not eppley implants 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣





cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 132503
> 
> 
> nuclear pill for surgerycels here. and this is written by a guy who literally did 10 years of research and got lefort 3


generalises me


NCT said:


> i could be wrong , but i think that guy was the one having massive bug eyes, almost dropping out.
> he passed from subhuman to bearable


correct


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I still can't believe how the entire truecelosphere has fallen for this meme surgery.
> 
> Listen up faggots, the amount of the aesthetic trade-offs Lefort III causes to the affected facial areas makes the procedure reserved for patients who have such significant functional problems that make the aesthetic trade-offs worthwhile.
> 
> Also even if you actually need advancement in the Lefort III area, lol at thinking that moving your bone will provide any significant change considering you don't look like you have Treacher - Collins or something. Contrary to popular PSL belief, implantless surgery is the option with the least complications and probably with the chance of getting a better result. But yeah go ahead and get a Lefort III to use your "muh actual bone" , risk getting permanent nerve damage, blindness and a mediocre cosmetic result cause you're a dumb broscientist and take advice from an incel forum about cutting your face.



Your face should ideally be forward grown before you start slapping on mass adding and implants for ideal contorting. One can't just have a whole mouthbreather face and then slap on a pair of cheekbones or jaw and think they're going to ascend.

The face needs to be forward grown first via movements. So then once you see the true potential of your bones and it's forward grown..You can start adding mass to the jaw, cheekbones, fix the eyes etc.

This is the IDEAL way to looksmaxx. The only excuse people can have against these points is lack of money...Not ideal aesthetics.

People try to cope with wanting an implant to their jaw while it's recessed because they don't want to rot another year to save for multiple procedures even though the aesthetic results are going to be vastly superior.

This is why I always say that for looksmaxxing you have to truly want to look better deep down. To meet the expectations that you have for yourself. Like an intense body dysmorphia that is making you miserable. Because if you are just rushing the procedures to go pick up sluts in clubs you're going to slap a stupid uncanny jaw on your recessed jaw and not look aesthetic at all. Jawimplants was one of the most successful looksmaxxers of all time and still had to revise his implant 5 or so times before he got it right.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 11, 2019)

Gogo just have it


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> risk getting permanent nerve damage, blindness and a mediocre cosmetic result cause you're a dumb broscientist and take advice from an incel forum about cutting your face.


no ones talking about lf3 

everything else is just wrong, nice


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i like you, you are smarter than other surgerycels


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Your face should ideally be forward grown before you start slapping on mass adding and implants for ideal contorting. One can't just have a whole mouthbreather face and then slap on a pair of cheekbones or jaw and think they're going to ascend.
> 
> The face needs to be forward grown first via movements. So then once you see the true potential of your bones and it's forward grown..You can start adding mass to the jaw, cheekbones, fix the eyes etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's all typical PSL antiscientific propaganda you're talking here, you got no clue what you're talking about.

For starters, no one actually requiring orthognathic surgery will be told to get implants if they do their research and go to an experienced doctor. There's a fucking reason it's mainly done for functional reasons, 90% of jaw surgery patients don't get surgery cause they just dislike their mouthbreather face. It is not a cosmetic procedure.

So who really needs orthognatic surgery? Patients with malocclusions *and *significantly recessed upper and lower jaws as a result. It's a very complicated diagnosis, it isn't just "holy shit boy you look recessed af hop into the OR and I'll give you 15mm from BSSO" as you probably think. You'll never see someone looking like this






and having good occlusion. They'd obviously require maxillo-mandibular advancement and any type of implant would be a bad idea. You seem to be associating anyone who has recessed chin/jaw with mouth-breathing which is obviously false.
However when you're telling me someone like this dude






needed to first get some absurd BSSO + LeFort I advancement to "max out his potential" I can tell that you've frequented on PSL boards way too much. Jaw surgery would simply mean he would have to intentionally have his otherwise perfect teeth fucked up to get a malocclusion then have double jaw and then wait a bit to follow your advice and "ascend" with an implant lol. Insane downtime, money and it would probably be not worth it. And no, in the after photo this isn't a recessed midface that you see that needs Lefort I as you're probably going to say.

By the way take a look at this




__





Can Custom Implants Restore My Jawline After Orthognathic Surgery? - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Q: Dr. Eppley, I had orthognathic surgery to improve my bite and make my jaw more symmetrical. Even though my bite is better, I now realize that my jaw is too small and narrow. I have been researching to find an implant which is able to make my jaw both longer and wider from the […]




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com






> Dr. Eppley, *I had orthognathic surgery to improve my bite and make my jaw more symmetrical. Even though my bite is better, I now realize that my jaw is too small and narrow. *I have been researching to find an implant which is able to make my jaw both longer and wider from the chin all the way back to the angles, but can’t find any. Are there any off-the-shelf implants that can achieve my goal of back to a substantial and robust jawline? Can Medpor or silicone implants be custom made? I am more favourable towards Medpor because of its ability to form on to the bone and become incorporated in it, rather than silicone or any other materials. I really hope you will be able to help me with this jaw problem.



Want more?





__





How Can I make My Jawline Look Better After Orthognathic Surgery? - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Q: Dr. Eppley, I had in orthognatic surgery several years ago for a bad bite that gave me a lot of problems with my teeth and pain in my jaws every morning. While the surgery went fine from a technical standpoint (my bite is better) it left me with a very bad look. I think […]




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com






> Q: Dr. Eppley, *I had in orthognatic surgery several years ago for a bad bite that gave me a lot of problems with my teeth and pain in my jaws every morning. While the surgery went fine from a technical standpoint (my bite is better) it left me with a very bad look.* I think it is because he made some mistakes with repositioning the masseter muscle as my face shrunk on the sides and left me with a lot of loose skin. This makes me look 10 years older then my age. I’m now 50 and I look older. I am used to always looking much more younger than I am. I’m very unhappy and I don’t think normal lifts of skin will help because what is missing is underneath, it needs to be filled in. I need deep tissue filling not just stretching the skin. Here are some photos for you to see what I mean.







__





Custom Jaw Angle Implants after Orthognathic Surgery - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Custom jaw angle implants are usually best to reconstruct/augment the mandibular rami after orthographic surgery.




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com






> Q: Dr. Eppley, *I had jaw surgery and genioplasty almost a year ago to correct my recessed upper and lower jaw, which was fairly successful. However I still have a few remaining issues. One being that I have pretty significant notching along my jaw line where the cuts were made (14mm advancement). I also need to add length and width to my ramus.* I figure I would have to go the custom route due to the asymmetry I have and large notching from my sagittal split jaw osteotomy.







__





Will Jaw Angle Implants Help After Jaw Advancement Surgery? - Plastic Surgeon | Dr. Barry L. Eppley, MD


Jaw angle implants can help restore the shape of the jaw angles that is often lost or changed after orthognathic surgery.




www.eppleyplasticsurgery.com






> Q: *Dr. Eppley, I had a bimaxillary correction surgery last year. After the surgery I’ve lost my jaw angle.My jaw angle was near 90 degree*.I have before-surgery-x-rays and want it back,but I’m worried if that doesn’t look good on me. I heard that you prefer silicone with a 3D custom implant fabrication. Would that be slippery? (compared to medphors) In my case,I only need a verical lengthning (a lot).



People that got literally what you suggested to "max out their bone mass potential bruh" ended up with a shittier looking jaw which is to be expected since orthognathic surgery and jaw implants are not comparable procedures.




aut0phobic said:


> no ones talking about lf3
> 
> everything else is just wrong, nice


The thread is literally all about Lefort III

Also as far as your second statement,









An Update on Midface Advancement Using Le Fort II and III Distraction Osteogenesis


Le Fort II and III distraction osteogenesis (DO) is a powerful tool in the craniofacial armamentarium that is most often employed to treat patients with craniofacial syndromes such as Crouzon, Apert, or Pfeiffer syndrome who present with midfacial retrusion, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






> Complications with Le Fort II and III osteotomies with subsequent DO are similar to the ones associated with traditional Le Fort II and III,28 40 41 42 43 and include i*nfraorbital nerve injury, orbital/globe injury, excessive bleeding, and infection*. Dural injury with subsequent cerebrospinal fluid leak is rare but can occur. Other complications include injury to the infraorbital nerve, orbital/globe injury, strabismus, partial anosmia, and localized infections.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> The thread is literally all about Lefort III
> 
> Also as far as your second statement,
> 
> ...


earl got mlf3, you're the only person specifically talking about lf3. 
& when that's considered, my second statement becomes true.


Brandon10 said:


> So who really needs orthognatic surgery? Patients with malocclusions *and *significantly recessed upper and lower jaws as a result. It's a very complicated diagnosis, it isn't just "holy shit boy you look recessed af hop into the OR and I'll give you 15mm from BSSO" as you probably think.


lold bc this isn't even exaggeration, most 'surgerycels' are like this. Theyre just people who've heard of a particular surgery & immediately think they need it.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> & when that's considered, my second statement becomes true.
> 
> lold bc this isn't even exaggeration, most 'surgerycels' are like this. Theyre just people who've heard of a particular surgery & immediately think they need it.


The complications are probably the same, you still have to make cuts in crucial nerves around the orbits. This is an obscure procedure and there's literally no research done on it other than this








Modified Le Fort III osteotomy: A simple solution to severe midfacial hypoplasia - PubMed


This technique shows a surgical approach with low morbidity, short surgery time, and low blood loss. It allows optimal resolution of severe hypoplasia of the middle third of the face with long-term stability. It avoids the use of grafts and osteosynthesis material. By not including the nasal...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




which again was targeted towards only seven patients suffering from some kind of syndrome that gives them severe midface hypoplasia.



aut0phobic said:


> earl got mlf3, you're the only person specifically talking about lf3.


And he literally wanted more augmentation after the surgery.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 11, 2019)

@Brandon10 that guy wasn't recessed though.
Albeit only ever so slightly


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> @Brandon10 that guy wasn't recessed though.








If he posted here he'd be told to get jaw surgery but thank God he was smart enough to not follow any shit advice tossed here.
I swear there's going to be at least one motherfucker here that will say he wasted his money on jaw implants and should've followed Terrasurgerycel's advice first and get monobloc advancement, Orbital box osteotomy and facial bipartition.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Yeah that's all typical PSL antiscientific propaganda you're talking here, you got no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> For starters, no one actually requiring orthognathic surgery will be told to get implants if they do their research and go to an experienced doctor. There's a fucking reason it's mainly done for functional reasons, 90% of jaw surgery patients don't get surgery cause they just dislike their mouthbreather face. It is not a cosmetic procedure.
> 
> ...


Your example to disprove everything I just wrote...Was to give me an example of someone who went from invisible to prime women, to invisible to prime women??? Whilst spending 20k+?? That is ur example??




Brandon10 said:


> Yeah that's all typical PSL antiscientific propaganda you're talking here, you got no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> For starters, no one actually requiring orthognathic surgery will be told to get implants if they do their research and go to an experienced doctor. There's a fucking reason it's mainly done for functional reasons, 90% of jaw surgery patients don't get surgery cause they just dislike their mouthbreather face. It is not a cosmetic procedure.
> 
> ...





Your best examples are a guy with a non recessed maxilla...Spending 30k to go from invisible incel to invisible incel?? That's your example to prove me wrong??

Eppley is a bluepilled cuck who just wants to do his implant marketing scheme. He wants to mitigate risks and make as much money as possible. He's not in it for the ideal aesthetic result. He is a cookie cutter. Instead of chin wing with angle widening, he wanted to do angle implants on someone with a genioplasty. Not realizing that there would be an irregular line in the border between the implants and osteotomy.


























Find me ANY implant that can mimmick the results of doublejaw...It's not some insane procedure..You get your recessed bones moved forward and then it's done with. You're healed in 6 months. Any measurable occlusion can justify a cosmetic doublejaw. The results i've seen from ascended PSLers (Who didn't show you anything) have all been osteotomies...

I have no idea what i'm talking about...Yet I know these doctors on a first name basis...Everyone who has ascended via osteotomy on PSL has shown me their pics and indeed osteotomy's are far superior..

Yet you....No consultations...Haven't seen any doublejaw results in person from doctors...(They make you get consultations before they show you their best results)

Somehow...You know better???

Doublejaw for 50k...Is better than 100k worth of implants..

Meanwhile...150k worth of silicone from Dr Y that the guy took till 40 to save for...


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> The complications are probably the same, you still have to make cuts in crucial nerves around the orbits. This is an obscure procedure and there's literally no research done on it other than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mlf3 is the name given to any variant to lf3, so there's no real reference research wise. It's a purely cosmetic procedure that in all form would be best suited to the name 'malar advancement'. The cuts are near nerves yes, but proximity alone doesn't make it an incredibly risky procedure. It's been performed hundreds of times & usually only normies tbh, it's just a matter of location.

earl was/is a surgery addict. on top of this he had an awful base. using his anecdotal evidence is akin to wholly putting your faith into a member of this site. He had pictures but unfortunately they're long gone now, it would've cleared things up a bit.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Your example to disprove everything I just wrote...Was to give me an example of someone who went from invisible to prime women, to invisible to prime women??? Whilst spending 20k+?? That is ur example??
> 
> It's painfully hard to talk to someone who has never gotten surgery, consulted with any surgeons in person about this stuff.. or had any pictures of the people who've undergone great transformation in PSL shared with them...
> 
> ...


Ah fuck I knew you were a typical dumb troll from the beginning. You didn't even read my post did you.

Did even one of the before afters you praise so much have to do with someone that had no malocclusion? Did you even what I read about actual patients needing orthognathic surgery? 



> NOTHING else can fix a downard grown maxilla...No implant...You NEED to move the bone...You cannot have a jaw implant slapped on to fix in...If you mouth breathed and have a downward grown maxilla...This means in most cases your undereye support is going to be lacking...This means your chin projection is going to be lacking..This means your browridge and upper eyelid support is going to be lacking...They all accompany eachother MOST of the time...





> What's better?? Getting the orbital rims, zygos, teeth, upper jaw and lower jaw moved forward via authentic bone to simulate perfect growth??? *(Which is biologically more attractive)*









Holy fuck I got cancer in my eyes reading this, you have no fucking clue what you're talking about you are a typical bone theory defeatist.
Again where the fuck did I say that someone legitimately needing orthognathic surgery shouldn't get it? Your evaluation obviously doesn't count as a valid one.



> There are some insane ascensions you have no idea about...All via osteotomy...


I can say exactly the same but claim that they've come from implants. Where are all the insane double jaw surgery results on the internet in patients with no fuckin severe deformities or significant bite problems?







> It's painfully hard to talk to someone who has never gotten surgery, consulted with any surgeons in person about this stuff.. or had any pictures of the people who've undergone great transformation in PSL shared with them...



Yeah yeah, I'm not inside those shitty circles but I happen to know about all of the supposed "ascensions" through osteotomies that you're talking about. Should I start with that Italian guy that was exposed as a scammer for providing facial aesthetic advice and pretending to be some kind of doctor? About the amount of fillers that he had to have to make his jawline look sharp after double jaw surgery and 2 chin wings? All of your ascensions examples are probably the same, and if they're not I challenge you to send me a few in PM.



> Yet you....No consultations...Haven't seen any doublejaw results in person from doctors...(They make you get consultations before they show you their best results)


It's funny cause I first went to a very popular orthognathic surgeon in the US and on jawsurgeryforums to get evaluated if I was a candidate for CCW rotation (guess what, I wasn't) and I had the chance to see some results you've mentioned... most of them were in severely recessed patients with very bad occlusion that just looked normal post-op. I'd even go out on a limb and say some still looked recessed.

I can cherrypick shit results from double jaw surgery too but you'll just deny that they're shit and I'm not dumb, unlike you, to cherrypick photos based on what the lookism broscience has fed me.

And I also never said that with implants you don't risk end up looking bad, quite the opposite actually, it's literally the only significant side effect you'll ever get.


> Eppley is a bluepilled cuck who just wants to do his implant marketing scheme. He wants to mitigate risks and make as much money as possible. He's not in it for the ideal aesthetic result. He is a cookie cutter. Instead of chin wing with angle widening, he wanted to do angle implants on someone with a genioplasty. Not realizing that there would be an irregular line in the border between the implants and osteotomy.


He's definitely more qualified to speak about surgery than a shitty broscientist from lookism like you, you don't know shit.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 11, 2019)

DAILY REMINDER...A lefort III is possible and being done doing all over the comestically jfl at the bluepill cope, 10k for 10mm of midface advancement my last quote, am getting it post lower jaw surgery


IMAGINE...IN 2019 NOT GETTING a Lefort 3 JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 11, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> DAILY REMINDER...A lefort III is possible and being done doing all over the comestically jfl at the bluepill cope, 10k for 10mm of midface advancement my last quote, am getting it post lower jaw surgery
> 
> 
> IMAGINE...IN 2019 NOT GETTING a Lefort 3 JFL


shhhhh keep it down, let the copers cope


----------



## forwardgrowth (Oct 11, 2019)

LL + Lefort 3 + Roids = Baby first looksmax


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Ah fuck I knew you were a typical dumb troll from the beginning. You didn't even read my post did you.
> 
> Did even one of the before afters you praise so much have to do with someone that had no malocclusion? Did you even what I read about actual patients needing orthognathic surgery?
> 
> ...



How the fuck am I a troll?? Of course I skimmed over all of your autistic cope...You were giving Eppley quotes and saying "Need I post more??"

^^Like the guy went from maxfac to implant surgeon who won't take any risks anymore because he has a perfect marketing scheme going. At this stage in his career he has a perfect thing going and he's bluepilled. He is a narcissist who's trying to make the most money possible.

You haven't seen shit...Idk what you're talking about in regard to fillers etc. But a popular poster Dontcomplain got osteotomies and mogs pretty much anyone who got midface implants in the history of PSL (That is one people can see without having the results shared)

Of corse the ppl only shared...and told me not to show anyone else...Or else they wouldn't have inboxed me them. So i'm not gonna show you out of respect for them. But anyone who's spent $200 on a consultation can clearly see some amazing doublejaw surgery results.

JUST LOL at asking the jawsurgeryforums if you "quality" for any rotation. YOU decide, by the MM...If you qualify...There are surgeons who will do what you ask...And with measurable occlusion, if it's worth it...You can get a good movement. 

Just lol at using people talking to you on a forum as an example of how you're right.

Yes, you're going on incel forums...Or forums that attract incels...With people who have extremely measurable recession. Alot of them need doublejaw surgery and would qualify. That's why they don't have sex and are ugly and rot in their basements, dumbass. So many of the people I suggest to get doublejaw actually NEED it.

Nobody is talking about YOU or YOU getting CCW rotation. Why are you using this platform to project?? Instead of talking objectively?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 11, 2019)

"Muh 15k for 1-2 points!!1!!1!!???"
This is maxilal advancement. It in itself won't do too much. There are many other surgeries other than this.
Stop thinking so linearly like an aspie.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> JUST LOL at asking the jawsurgeryforums if you "quality" for any rotation. YOU decide, by the MM...If you qualify...There are surgeons who will do what you ask...And with measurable occlusion, if it's worth it...You can get a good movement.
> 
> Just lol at using people talking to you on a forum as an example of how you're right.



lmfao You're just further confirming that you're braindead with what you just said



> It's funny cause I first went to *a very popular orthognathic surgeon in the US and on jawsurgeryforums* to get evaluated if I was a candidate for CCW rotation (guess what, I wasn't) and I had the chance to see some results you've mentioned... most of them were in severely recessed patients with very bad occlusion that just looked normal post-op. I'd even go out on a limb and say some still looked recessed.



Didn't you understand that I was talking about a popular surgeon in the US which is also a popular name on JSF? Fucking imbecile lmfao



> How the fuck am I a troll?? Of course I skimmed over all of your autistic cope...You were giving Eppley quotes and saying "Need I post more??"



Ok so I can safely assume you didn't even read my post and your whole purpose here is just to spew shit about double jaw being God-tier by tossing around irrelevant examples about people who had significant bite problems and just claim that they trump shit results from poorly designed implants. It's just fucking pointless.



> Yes, you're going on incel forums...Or forums that attract incels...With people who have extremely measurable recession. Alot of them need doublejaw surgery and would qualify. That's why they don't have sex and are ugly and rot in their basements, dumbass. So many of the people I suggest to get doublejaw actually NEED it.



Yeah no you're literally braindead from all of the years you've been rotting here. The typical user here nowhere near needs double jaw surgery and it's evident from most photos you're seeing in the Ratings section.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> lmfao You're just further confirming that you're braindead with what you just said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"All the years rotting here"

Ive been here for one year and have done more than you have in all your time here and all the time you'll ever be here...

Of course I didn't read your walls of cope...You've done nothing and you don't know anything...What is there for me to read from you, that I don't already know??

All you're doing is advocating implants and going against osteotomies...Which you've seen none of...cuz nobody values your opinion enough to show you their results...

And you've never consulted anyone...So have never seen the best ones..

What is there to talk about??? What do you know?? That's worth me discussing??

How the fuck are they irrelevant examples?? The birdcel who posted his pic YESTERDAY in the rate me section...That nordic kid...Would benefit HIGHLY from doublejaw...And that was YESTERDAY..

I don't advocate doublejaw for goodlooking people or people who only need 1 or two tweaks.

How the fuck are those "shitty implant" examples?? That's 150k worth of implants from a top PSL surgeon Dr. Y. That's what you're gonna get for 150k

You don't have to worry about budgeting or results...Bc you're never gonna spend any money or get anything done..You're just going to talk and talk so you don't have to worry about what goes into your face...So that's why you can just throw around advocating these shitty implants..

^^But if they were going into YOUR face...Then it would be a whole entire other issue.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> And you've never consulted anyone...So have never seen the best ones..


Yeah it was in my dreams that I had my fucking mouth inspected by Gunson fuckin lmfao dude go fall off a cliff I'm wasting way too much time with you.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Yeah it was in my dreams that I had my fucking mouth inspected by Gunson fuckin lmfao dude go fall off a cliff I'm wasting way too much time with you.



Yeah exactly...So you don't know what you're talking about, you don't care...And you never took the time to care..

So stop pretending like you know anything...And stop trying to make suggestions to people


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah exactly...So you don't know what you're talking about, you don't care...And you never took the time to care..
> 
> So stop pretending like you know anything...And stop trying to make suggestions to people








RIP to your atrophic brain man that's all I have to say. You ain't gonna get me to show proof/xrays etc that I've consulted with a surgeon. Also just found out you were LARPing as a Neonazi animal abuser on lookism.net with the same name and like 20k shitposts or something lmfao


----------



## beyourself (Oct 11, 2019)

*I heard it doesn't affect lower parts of maxilla or something... Which is prolly the main reason to get a LF JFL

But It's something. And you still can get a LF 1 anyway*​


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 24, 2020)

noice thread


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 24, 2020)

Lefort or death


----------



## Crowley (May 24, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Yeah that's all typical PSL antiscientific propaganda you're talking here, you got no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> For starters, no one actually requiring orthognathic surgery will be told to get implants if they do their research and go to an experienced doctor. There's a fucking reason it's mainly done for functional reasons, 90% of jaw surgery patients don't get surgery cause they just dislike their mouthbreather face. It is not a cosmetic procedure.
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 5, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> modified lefort III is almost as simple as lefort I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still alive papa


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 6, 2021)

late last year i talked to a doctor who made a case of lefort III that you can find on google. he showed me the patient's pictures. there was a scar that was kind of ugly on the side of his head. They have to open your head, pull the skin to access the bone, basically remove your face (skin) and put it on again. He said he wouldn't do that in me not even for all the money in the world.
and he is a top tier surgeon.
he told me that in harvard there are some god tier surgeons who pull foreheads forward.(lefort IV? jfl)


he said that the alternative to have the same effect as a lefort III in normal cases is to use an infra-orbital implant.

in other words, this threads title is wrong. modified lefort III is a very invasive surgery.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 14, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> late last year i talked to a doctor who made a case of lefort III that you can find on google. he showed me the patient's pictures. there was a scar that was kind of ugly on the side of his head. They have to open your head, pull the skin to access the bone, basically remove your face (skin) and put it on again. He said he wouldn't do that in me not even for all the money in the world.
> and he is a top tier surgeon.
> he told me that in harvard there are some god tier surgeons who pull foreheads forward.(lefort IV? jfl)
> 
> ...


Lefort 4 jfl 


Thx for update sir
Good thread


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 14, 2022)

Hopefuel for @LooksOverAll


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 14, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Hopefuel for @LooksOverAll


Mlf3 won't work for me since I need my nasal bone to be advanced.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Mlf3 won't work for me since I need my nasal bone to be advanced.


Will you post your pics after you ascend / before you go ER?


----------

